# You lads ever played a Norman?



## Jims (May 29, 2007)

Just picked one up on Saturday, $375 before taxes, feels and plays quite a bit more expensive than that. Seems like they're another Godin offshoot


----------



## Milothicus (May 22, 2007)

Yeah, i'm on my second B20 (first was stolen). you won't find anything else in this price range with a solid top, and it's canadian made too.

congratulations on the purchase.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

I took one of these for a ride at a local music shop last week. The price was around $500, and I really liked the sound. Congrats on the aquisition....


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I like the Norman's myself. They are a very nice guitar for the price.


----------



## darreneedens (Nov 13, 2007)

norman guitars are great bang for your buck... like all the godin brands. I had one back in highschool and sold that for a simon and patrick showcase series, then I left the whole godin thing and moved on to other brands.


----------



## gpower (May 12, 2006)

Norman had been around for quite a few years before Godin aquired them, if I remember correctly. I believe there were electric copies with Norman name back in the mid 70's. Inexpensive knockoffs that played ok.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I remember the first Norman guitars from the 70's with the bizarre bolt on neck.

Some of them were great sounding guitars;other looked like they belonged in the lumber yard.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

rollingdam said:


> I remember the first Norman guitars from the 70's with the bizarre bolt on neck.
> 
> Some of them were great sounding guitars;other looked like they belonged in the lumber yard.


I've got one! Yep, a bolt on acoustic is a bit strange but the guitar plays very well. The new Norman stuff simply cannot be beat for the cash. 

I was considering a new acoustic last year but found I needed to go well over $1000 to hear any significant improvement over the $375 Norman. I realized the stuff I really liked was closer to $2000 so I didn't bother getting anything . . .

TG


----------



## Grenvilleter (Dec 22, 2007)

rollingdam said:


> I remember the first Norman guitars from the 70's with the bizarre bolt on neck.
> 
> Some of them were great sounding guitars;other looked like they belonged in the lumber yard.


LOL...yea...I remember them. Some had birch plywood tops. My buddy had 1 and he was always jokingly saying he was going to go to a local pulp mill and see if they could burn their stamp into the soundboard. He called it his "EB Eddy" after a pulp mill in Hull Qc.

Anothger buddy had a solid spruce/ IRW Norman. Fairly heavely braced but it did sound good with a nice bottom end response.
The top was also nicely figured with a "bearclaw" pattern. He got it used for a little less than a grand.


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's my B15 that I got for $60.00 at a yard sale. It records well, fairly balanced tone, and is one of the easiest necks to play. Although it's no D28, I wouldn't part with it.:smile:


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I once removed the neck from one of the old ones to ship it-the screws came out and nothing happened.

it turns out the screws were just there for positioning-the neck was held in place to the body with wooden dowels.

it took a lot of effort on my part to remove that neck-I imagine what it must have been like for the other party to put it back on.


----------



## Cadence (Nov 20, 2007)

**Raises hand**

Yep! I've got a B20 HG CW. Erm... 2000? I can't remember when I bought it, but I got it new for under $800. Solid top and the tone was the best I found in that price range. The neck (satin finish) is easy on my small girlish hands  The construction is solid. Some of the Seagulls I looked at had poorer joints/fretting.

I bought it as an upgrade from the Yamaha I started out on, but now I found that the Yamaha's tone has mellowed a bit since the wood has aged and it's a toss up between which one I pick up...

I know someone else that bought one as a starter guitar, but I think the spirit is weak as he doesn't play much (and ran off with the books I lent him *sigh*)

I didn't realize anyone else had or thought well of Normans. Whenever I tell folk what I've got, I always get  This is like a support group! LOL

Cadence


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

For that price--you got a good deal. The ones I've played seem dependable and sound good. I wouldn't pass it up if you were looking and found one in that price range and there were few other options.


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

One of my first guitars was a Norman acoustic (the only lefty in the store...) that I bought back in '82 or '83.

That guitar was so hard to play that it made me want to give up.

I'm sure their build quality is a lot better now though...


----------



## smp22 (Jun 12, 2008)

I have a norman B20. I bought it .. hmm, 2005, I think?
It was my "getting back into guitar" guitar.
I wish I had bought an old Yamaha instead. I don't know about you guys, but compared to my old Yamaha FG-160 (1972, taiwan, laminate) it sounds flat and dead. I mean, the guitar is built really well it's not hard to tell that, it plays easier than my yamaha and the sound it produces is accurate and balanced I guess .. but it lacks that ... twing twang. Not sure how to describe that. I'm an aspiring bluegrass player so I need that .. twing twang


----------



## Grenvilleter (Dec 22, 2007)

You want something that eats banjo's, look at the Revival RG-27. No problem being heard in a jam that's for sure. It definitely has the "twing-twang" your looking for.
It won't kill your next mortgage payment either. There is not a lot of info on them out there yet as they are a relatively new company and are trying to break into the "bluegrass culture". I've only tried the hog version but right now, it's my fav bluegrass guitar. 
Cut loose on Red Haired Boy or Whiskey before Breakfast and people take a 2nd look at the headstock to see what the hell your using for gear.


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

I remember a bunch of those hanging on the wall at Bud Monahan's House of Guitars...back when it really was a house filled with guitars. 

Jim


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Jim Jones said:


> I remember a bunch of those hanging on the wall at Bud Monahan's House of Guitars...back when it really was a house filled with guitars.
> 
> Jim


Tee hee I remember those days. 


OhHhhh oh Norman...... ( you supposed to hum with me) 

Lads??? Wife has an older one here .... pretty nice cherry sides and all. Quiet through. But I tend to play bluegrass on an acoustic.


----------

